# The Funniest Thing I Have Seen In Quite A While.



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Dad Life


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw that the other day too! If that doesn't pretty much sum up my life I don't know what does.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

..it's a dad life..









Love it...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh man...scary similar to me!

"I got dozens of dollars..." lol

-CC


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's another good one to go with that!

Swagger Wagon


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

I immediately recognized the Tulsa/Broken Arrow, OK neighborhoods in this video. NICE!


----------

